# wanted to say hello



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

new to the site and just wanted to say i think it's a great site


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome grave danger. I love the name. Join in and start posting. we're always glad for some new blood, Vlad.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome, hope you have a great time!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

sup


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome danger ;-)


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome grave danger.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. I certainly hope you enjoy your stay here. :devil:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the scariest street on the net!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

hi, hi


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Grave Danger and welcome!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, nice to see you join us


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

